# Wild camping Canterbury/Dover area?



## 115195 (Aug 5, 2008)

Just wondering if there are any places around this area. Moving off our CL this morning and fancy a couple of nights on the cheap! Many thanks.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Marine Parade in Dover
and Canterbury has a Motorhome one in the Park and Ride. up the Old Dover Road


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Military Road in Hythe.
Nice town and some good pubs/restaurants.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Old Dover Road Park & Ride Canterbury now £2.50 per night but still good value I feel with a water supply, dumping facilities and unlimited travel on the Park & Ride buses into the city. Just right for Christmas shopping if you are so inclined!


----------

